# Poorly running Mantua 2-6-0



## KcW (Oct 31, 2016)

I should say stopped running. I got this a couple years ago and it didn't run good going forward then reverse it ran perfectly. I replaced the magnets on the probably original motor and that helped a bunch. I fired it up yesterday after track cleaning(Christmas tree loop) and it went fine. After about thirty seconds it slowed up then stopped altogether. I pulled the motor out and tested and it didn't run very good. 

I guess I am looking for advice on what to do. I don't know if it is shot and there is something I can do or replacement is the next step. If it is replacement, what are my options? I also realize that this is not a high quality loco, but I like it and want to make it run.

Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Clean and lubricate. But be prepared to replace the motor, especially if it isn't a modern can motor with a flywheel.


----------



## KcW (Oct 31, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Clean and lubricate. But be prepared to replace the motor, especially if it isn't a modern can motor with a flywheel.


It is an open frame motor. Will cleaning and lubing do anything since I know it is not running properly when disassembled?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have read that some people have successfully restored the inner surfaces of older open frame motors using contact cleaner fluid. Spray the motor, spin it by hand or rotary tool for a while, and then restore its function on the model.

You say you replace magnets. That shouldn't be the problem. It's build-up on brushes or armatures that has to be dealt with, or improper lube for this application. Solve those two, assuming your solders/contacts to electricity are in good order everywhere, and you should continue to be able to use the locomotive as delivered. Otherwise...re-motor.


----------



## KcW (Oct 31, 2016)

I might give that a try. I found it interesting that it ran very well in reverse since I've owned it but not so good forward. Thanks for your help.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

KcW said:


> It is an open frame motor. Will cleaning and lubing do anything since I know it is not running properly when disassembled?


Well, basically, that's what contact cleaner is: a clean and re-lube.

But since it's an open frame motor, I'd just remotor it rather than futzing around with the old one.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You could try making the springs that hold the brushes a little stronger in terms of pushing on the brushes. Or replacing them, but its likely that remotoring is the real solution.


----------



## KcW (Oct 31, 2016)

I cleaned it and it is running like a top now. I have looked into what it would take to re-motor and I'm not sure I want to tackle that. If it would be a drop in I'd be all over it. I don't want to have to futz(just added this word to my vocab) around to much with the old motor.

As I am sitting here typing this my "Casey Jones" lost the screw on the center driver and stopped dead in its tracks. Yeah fun.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

This is where that 18" metal rod with the articulated pencil retrieving magnet comes in handy. Wave it over the track loop and all ferrous material should pop up onto it, including your tiny screw.

BTW, how did you clean it. I'd be interested in your discovery, decision-making, and process.

I'm very happy for you. Locomotives can be a source of endless frustration, but getting dirt under one's fingernails often sets them right.


----------



## KcW (Oct 31, 2016)

mesenteria said:


> This is where that 18" metal rod with the articulated pencil retrieving magnet comes in handy. Wave it over the track loop and all ferrous material should pop up onto it, including your tiny screw.
> 
> BTW, how did you clean it. I'd be interested in your discovery, decision-making, and process.
> 
> I'm very happy for you. Locomotives can be a source of endless frustration, but getting dirt under one's fingernails often sets them right.


Lucky for me it is running around my X-mas tree on a white piece of plywood. It stopped right where it fell apart.

I did what they told me. I didn't have contact cleaner so I used brake clean. I wrapped the loco in a rag and lightly sprayed the brushes and left it sit and dry. I did clean my track real good with alcohol and a rag. That seemed to help as well. I am a novice at this stuff so keep that in mind. I have learned that every time I have a problem, someone on here tells me to clean something.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for that. Again, I'm pleased, for you, that your efforts have paid off.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

KcW said:


> I have learned that every time I have a problem, someone on here tells me to clean something.


Unfortunately, our little gadgets are very susceptible to dirt and grime, and factory lubricants don't last forever, either. Trains that operate on or near the floor are especially vulnerable.

Once you've gained some experience, you will be more able to tell when to suspect dirt and when it's more likely to be something more sinister. We once had a beginner complaining about performance problems and insist that his track was clean (it was new), despite a dozen people telling him that his problem was dirty track. He finally cleaned the track and, tah-dah: problem solved.


----------



## KcW (Oct 31, 2016)

I will say all the cleaning has payed off. This 2-6-0 hasn't ran very good since I got it about 3 years ago and now is doing very well. I just purchased the 4-6-0 and it "ran very well". After I cleaned the 1/4" of crud off the wheels it ran very well. I had just been reading a thread a few days before about cleaning wheels. I keep an open mind to advice here as I know very little. Thanks again


----------

